# My modest flock of birds!



## Monique (Jul 14, 2014)

Hi! I thought I'd show a few of my sweet birds 









Merel









Jade









Amor, Pyriet, Hermes and Aura









Joy









Phoenix









Hera









Pyriet and Amor









Djinti









Djinti, Phoenix and Yeti









Pyriet









Hermes and Aura









Yeti (not an albino since he has black eyes).


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Such beautiful babies you have!


----------



## Ftest (May 18, 2013)

Your tiles are so beautiful! You have great names for them too!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Stunning flock!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Gorgeous flock you have their! I also love their names.


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Such gorgeous babies! I especially love Aura


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

They're beautiful, with lovely names!


----------



## Monique (Jul 14, 2014)

Thank you so much for all the kind replies! 
I try to give them meaningful names that might suit them.
Amber, I'm curious as to why you like Aura the most. She's given me two beautiful babies this year, with Amor as her partner. Unfortunately it looks like they've switched partners now. 

These were their two babies of this year:


















The youngest one loved sleeping in one of the foodbowls


----------



## amberwydell (Oct 13, 2013)

Monique said:


> Thank you so much for all the kind replies!
> I try to give them meaningful names that might suit them.
> Amber, I'm curious as to why you like Aura the most. She's given me two beautiful babies this year, with Amor as her partner. Unfortunately it looks like they've switched partners now.


I'm not quite sure, If I'm honest! Sometimes I just instantly fall in love with a bird... Aura has something special about her  Those babies are absolutely stunning, by the way!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They areso beautiful ! Congrats !What a lovely flock ! X x


----------



## Hellena (Feb 11, 2013)

wow what beauties!!!!!!!


----------



## SovereignGrace (Oct 24, 2014)

Beautiful! I too love the unique names you have for your babies.


----------



## ericmcginn5 (Jun 19, 2014)

you better watch out the bird in the first pic mite dissapier one day lol


----------

